# chinese noodles?



## crackpothead (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm looking for chinese Asian ingredients -- in particular flat sheet noodles and fresh udon. I went to barrio chino and was really disappointed. Does anyone know of an asian super market or online location for supplies?

Cheers


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

crackpothead said:


> I'm looking for chinese Asian ingredients -- in particular flat sheet noodles and fresh udon. I went to barrio chino and was really disappointed. Does anyone know of an asian super market or online location for supplies?
> 
> Cheers


Have you tried the Oro de Dragon next to the Mercado San Juan on Pugibet?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Interesting screen name, got the munchies?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Dragon de Oro is good, but the selection is somewhat limited. There's also Mikasa, a very large Asian supermarket, on Av. San Luis Potosí, in Col. Roma Norte. In addition to fresh, frozen and canned groceries, they also sell prepared food. Map.

But in the end, I like Dragon de Oro, as shopping there is a more intimate and more personal experience.

Basic rice noodles and the like can be found at Superama stores. (At least they are sold at Superama in Morelia.)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Another option, if the store suggestions fail: just stop in one of the handful of Korean restaurants on the edge of the Zona Rosa in Colona Juarez and ask the owner/staff where they get their noodles or if you can buy some from them.


----------

